# Bulking - Whey protein & Peanut Butter before bed?..



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it ok for me to have a whey protein shake and peanut butter before going to sleep?

Mix protein shake with water? or semi skimmed milk for slow release? or will the peanut butter do this instead of milk?

I have normal peanut butter and not NAT

Thanks


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Is it ok for me to have a whey protein shake and peanut butter before going to sleep?
> 
> Mix protein shake with water? or semi skimmed milk for slow release? or will the peanut butter do this instead of milk?
> 
> ...


use natural peanut butter definately:thumb: :thumb:

2-3 table spoons


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ta for the prompt reply...

I dont have nat at the moment, just the normal stuff ... will this do for the time being?

Also, should i add my protein to water or milk before bed?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

steve_b21 said:


> Ta for the prompt reply...
> 
> I dont have nat at the moment, just the normal stuff ... will this do for the time being?
> 
> Also, should i add my protein to water or milk before bed?


dont be afraid to put a little bit of fat on when bulking yeh the peanut butter you have now will be fine theres just alot less fat in natural peanut butter and id have it with milk be for bed :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

matokane said:


> yeh the peanut butter you have now will be fine theres just alot less fat in natural peanut butter and id have it with milk be for bed :thumb:


 :confused1: Alot less fat in natural PB? - Nil points!

Natural PB is unprocessed and so retains all the fats and does not include bulkers,added sugars or hydrogenated crap.

If using PB,switch to a brand such as Meridian,Suma or WholeEarth asap.

Use a Casein/milk protein with water before bed.


----------

